# What to do with my turkey spurs?



## Fishalot

I got a bird last Friday with a couple nice 1 1/4" spurs. I would like to display these somehow just not sure what to do with them or how to preserve them. Any ideas? I have seen where some have cut the leg just above and below the spur and put them on a leather lace, but not sure how to do that or preserve them.


----------



## Henrik for President

I don't care what you do with 'em, but those things look dangerous! Nice hooks!


----------



## hooks-n-arrows

If you want just the spurs just saw the leg bone above and below the spurs and I always remove the skin to bare bone and clean it up. No need to do anything to preserve it and the leg bone is hollow to run a piece of rawhide or leather through it. I have also done a lot of fan mounts with the spurs done like this hanging below the mount.


----------



## GoneFishin

Checkout this post. Tim made good use of a pair of hooks.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=334979


----------



## FREEPOP

Just air dry them. You can cut them off later for a necklace or display them whole with the fan and beard.


----------



## Fishalot

Thanks for all the replies guys. I think I will cut them like Tim did in his post and figure some way to display them. Just wasn't sure if they needed to be preserved any special way, I guess not. Thanks for the info.


----------



## TSS Caddis

1) Cut spurs off leaving around 1/4" on each side of spur.
2) Cut skin off and as much tissue and tendon as you can. Also remove marrow from inside of bone.
3) Boil whole spur in water mixed with some dishsoap.
4) Pull out every minute or so and work over with knife removing anything soft.
5) Repeat and repeat and repeat and repeat until all you are left with is bone and spur.
6) In small dish, fill just high enough with peroxide tocover the bone. Prop spur up in dish so the spur is out of the peroxide but the bone is in. Let soak over night.
7) Cut bone to length you want.









Below you can see the yellow is more that needs to be scraped/cut off.

















I still need to peroxide.


----------



## Fishalot

Thanks for the info TSS Caddis, pictures always help!


----------



## 00Buckshot69

This is what I did with mine


----------



## 00Buckshot69

The black beads are prong horn antelope horn tips and the off white are wing bone. 
Bucky


----------



## Bux-n-Dux

00Buckshot69 said:


> The black beads are prong horn antelope horn tips and the off white are wing bone.
> Bucky


Nice necklace....that made me think of another idea. You could make a hat like Crocodile Dundee but replace the croc teeth with turkey spurs collected over the years! Now that would be impressive. :coolgleam


----------



## Fishalot

00Buckshot69 said:


> The black beads are prong horn antelope horn tips and the off white are wing bone.
> Bucky


That's nice Buckshot! Did you polish or wax that spur? It looks pretty shiny.


----------



## 00Buckshot69

Fishalot said:


> That's nice Buckshot! Did you polish or wax that spur? It looks pretty shiny.


 
No, I did not put any thing on it. I think it rubbing against my cloths polished it??
Bucky


----------



## MERGANZER

TSS Caddis said:


> 1) Cut spurs off leaving around 1/4" on each side of spur.
> 2) Cut skin off and as much tissue and tendon as you can. Also remove marrow from inside of bone.
> 3) Boil whole spur in water mixed with some dishsoap.
> 4) Pull out every minute or so and work over with knife removing anything soft.
> 5) Repeat and repeat and repeat and repeat until all you are left with is bone and spur.
> 6) In small dish, fill just high enough with peroxide tocover the bone. Prop spur up in dish so the spur is out of the peroxide but the bone is in. Let soak over night.
> 7) Cut bone to length you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below you can see the yellow is more that needs to be scraped/cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to peroxide.


 
Or you can just remove the skin with a knife and have the same effect without all the boiling and work!

Ganzer


----------



## TSS Caddis

MERGANZER said:


> Or you can just remove the skin with a knife and have the same effect without all the boiling and work!
> 
> Ganzer


Try it and let me know how that works for you 

Getting it skinned before boiling is the easy part. Getting all the tendon and tissue off is the hard part and requires boiling.


----------

